# Photoshoot with my babies ( pic heavy)



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

By the way, you'll notice in some of the pictures the boys' noses have porphyrin on them. They're being treated now for URI's. Poor guys =/


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow. There's _no excuse_ for not putting a warning on these - they are too adorable to look at without preparing yourself first. ♥
The first one in the hut is priceless.
.. also, I love your rat-purse. 

MOAR PICTURES!!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hehe thank you so much for the compliments!! I know, he wouldn't come out of the purse so we snapped the shot lol  here's some more pictures...


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

awww those are amazing photos!


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, what cuties! And your pictures are amazing, too. What camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Great pictures, those are nice rats


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

shelabama said:


> Wow, what cuties! And your pictures are amazing, too. What camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


 Thank you! And I actually didn't take these pictures. I hired someone to take them  But I'm not sure what kind of camera she used lol I'd love one though!


----------



## RATTIE X JOE (Feb 16, 2012)

great pictures !! i love photography and cant wait to get my 2 ratties next weekend will put loads of pics up of my little photoshoot !!!


----------

